# كيف يتم اختيار مضخات الحريق؟؟



## toktok66 (31 يوليو 2014)

كيف يتم اختيار مضخات الحريق ولكم جزيل الشكر مقدما


----------



## الاميراطور (31 يوليو 2014)

اخي العزيز حسب علمي يتم الاختيار مجموعة عوامل اهمها هي عدد الماخذ في المبنى ومساحة الطابق الواحد وعدد الطوابق ( الارتفاع الكلي للمبنى) مع تحياتي


----------



## ahmed samy (4 أغسطس 2014)

فى البداية نقوم بعمل الحسابات الهيدروليكة ومنها نحصل على 
p&Q
وبناء على الضغط والفلو بتختار المضخة


----------



## hassan elkholy (9 أغسطس 2014)

ahmed samy قال:


> فى البداية نقوم بعمل الحسابات الهيدروليكة ومنها نحصل على
> p&Q
> وبناء على الضغط والفلو بتختار المضخة


مهندس أحمد لو توضح إيجابتك بمثال لتعم الفائده بعد إذنك


----------



## sameh12 (29 يناير 2016)

اخي الكريم: اختيار المضخة يعتمد على نوع خزان الماء ومواصفات البلد .

مثال: 1- اذا كان خزان الماء شاقولي فيفضل اختيار مضخة من نوع Horizontal split و تستخدم في الابراج او بشكل عام في الابنية متعددة الطوابق 
2-اما اذا كان خزان تحت الارض فيفضل اختيار مضخة من نوع vertical turbine و لاغلب تستخدم في المستودعات او المباني ذات ارتفاع الواحد


هذه الحالات الاكثر شيوعا اما بالنسبة لموضوع حساب الضاغط و التدفق هناك الكثير من العوامل يجب ان تحددها قبل البدء بالحسابات و لمعرفة العوامل تم شرحها في المنتـدى سابقا وبالنسبة للحسابات الهيدروليكية فيتم حسابها حاليا عن طريق برنامج HAS


----------



## Ahmed meca 88 (30 يناير 2016)

toktok66 قال:


> كيف يتم اختيار مضخات الحريق ولكم جزيل الشكر مقدما


بناء الحسابات المعتمدة و مواصفات المشروع


----------



## Ahmed meca 88 (30 يناير 2016)

sameh12 قال:


> اخي الكريم: اختيار المضخة يعتمد على نوع خزان الماء ومواصفات البلد .
> 
> مثال: 1- اذا كان خزان الماء شاقولي فيفضل اختيار مضخة من نوع horizontal split و تستخدم في الابراج او بشكل عام في الابنية متعددة الطوابق
> 2-اما اذا كان خزان تحت الارض فيفضل اختيار مضخة من نوع vertical turbine و لاغلب تستخدم في المستودعات او المباني ذات ارتفاع الواحد
> ...


ما المقصود ببرنامج has


----------

